# Game 75 , Bucks vs Pacers



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (30-44) vs. Indiana Pacers (34-42).
> 
> WHEN: 6 p.m. Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/119032664.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Don't think that was the last shot Skiles planned for, but it wasn't a good game anway.

I was going to say it was nice to see Bogut playing well these days, but it's also too little, too late. Still think they should let him get his surgery done now.


----------

